# Can't update FreeBSD on RPi



## alu3n0id (Mar 13, 2015)

Evening all,

Forgive me I want to `pkg update` so I can install updates and install xorg on my RasPi but get:

```
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/meta.txz: Not Found
pkg: repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:armv6/latest/packagesite.txz: Not Found
pkg: Unable to update repository FreeBSD
```


----------



## asteriskRoss (Mar 14, 2015)

Welcome to the FreeBSD forums, alu3n0id.

From the webpage on the FreeBSD/ARM project:


> ARM is officially a  Tier 2 architecture, as the FreeBSD project does not provide official releases or pre-built packages for this platform due to it primarily targeting the embedded arena.


You can still use the ports collection to install software, though compiling can take a very long time on the Raspberry Pi.  You might want to do some web searching on cross compiling for ARM and getting Xorg running.  Last time I tried, it was not entirely straightforward, though things may have moved on.  Good luck


----------



## acheron (Mar 14, 2015)

There is no official repository as of today but you can use sbruno's one:
http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages/11armv6-11armv6/


----------



## alu3n0id (Mar 17, 2015)

Perfect, thank you both. Saves me setting up a VM. Should comment out the current BSD repo and replace it with the above?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 17, 2015)

Save this as /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/FreeBSD.conf:

```
FreeBSD: {
 enabled: no
}
```
This will disable the official repository. 

Adding the sbruno repository:
/usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/sbruno.conf

```
sbruno: {
 enabled: yes
 url: http://chips.ysv.freebsd.org/packages/11armv6-11armv6/
}
```
No need to edit existing files.


----------



## alu3n0id (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome - gives me a good reason to try BSD out properly. Seems very stable and streamlined so far.

I had to edit /etc/pkg/repos/* to use the repository listed above, tons of software there for just about anything


----------

